# Yes!!!



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm signed up for the school talent show... and archery show. Cleared with the teacher and principal, I'll be doing some of my better tricks for the audience. This will be my first time in front of a large audience- I'm pumped!

Just have to get ready


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice dude i wanted to do that but are scoo thinks its dangerous :mg:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats! will it be filmed?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

have fun


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

countryboy173 said:


> Congrats! will it be filmed?


Yes, they're filming it for the video yearbook.

Mach- it is, luckily I've done all this with my brother before, and they'll determine it's safe during rehearsal


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

You should get the video on here after, so we can watch it


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

What are you doing for your act?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

whould if you would happen to miss??? haha i feel pretty sure you wont , tho.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Countryboy- I'll see what I can do

Condude- So far, the plan is...
1. Out of Position Shots
- "Indian Crouch"
- Turning around backwards
- Belly Shot
2. Snap a Pencil in Half
3. Shoot the Flame from a Candle
4. Mirror
5. Ricochet
6. Wing Shots
- Balloon first
- Plastic Container Lid (~7")
- Clay Pidgeon/Small Plastic Lid
- Life Saver

PA- make a smart alleck joke and try again!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

kegan said:


> Countryboy- I'll see what I can do
> 
> Condude- So far, the plan is...
> 1. Out of Position Shots
> ...


haha...ok..btw that's quite a line up. if you can pull off all those shots then you will be a favorite for sure!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> You should get the video on here after, so we can watch it


+1 that would be cool to see


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

PA- I've done it all before, but I've decided to nix the pencil shot. A little practice and I should be fine

So far, the plan is to use a video to check my time during practice. Hopefully I'll be able to get that video up for you all to see


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Stupid princapal wouldnt let me do my school presentation on shooting but they let bowtechcaptain9 bring his bow in


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BowBoy78 said:


> Stupid princapal wouldnt let me do my school presentation on shooting but they let bowtechcaptain9 bring his bow in


What was your presentation and what did Captain9 bring his for?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

kegan said:


> Countryboy- I'll see what I can do
> 
> Condude- So far, the plan is...
> 1. Out of Position Shots
> ...




cool


put the video on at so we can see it,when is this and where


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

The show's Jan. 16 at the school auditorium. I'll be most likely posting a video pf practice in the garage.


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dude good luck


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Good luck Kegan !! thumbs_up


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck man, It's getting close now..... Show them that everything they have heard-seen about trad. shooting is all false..


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOOOO ....how was it!!! Video or anything?? I have been waiting to hear:teeth:


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

^^AGREED^^ i wanna know too  and a video wouldnt hurt either


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

come on kegan spill the beans!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, my frame fell apart right before the curtain opened on my act. So we bandaged it up with duct tape and Bucci's drill (he's a fellow senior but he basically runs the school lol). Anyway, so I was pretty frazzled and what not and wasn't shooting my best. People still clapped, but misses aren't that impressive!

So I go through: normal shot, kneeling, backwards (missed the first), foot shot, mirror (barely caught the target), behind my head... and then the arials.

The first was a 12" ice cream container lid. Big, easy to hit. But when the arrow smacked it everyone was impressed. Next came a coffee can lid, about 7". Same thing. Finally the ping pong ball. Missed once. Twice. I looked at the audience, smiled and motioned "1 more". Sent it flying

In the end I got first place. I'm just glad I actually hit that dang ping pong ball:lol:

No pictures, and I only have a video of practice at the moment... and it won't load on photobucket.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Heck Yeah man.. Great work..........

Cody


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Load it to youtube and post link.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Great job Kegan


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Good stuff man, congrats...sounds like fun to me!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

nice!:thumbs_up


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

Corpralbarn- Youtube doesn't work for me. No idea why, won't load on our computer.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW! congrats man, you earned it!!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


----------

